
A350 engine shutdown incidents linked to cockpit drink spills - IndrekR
https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a350-engine-shutdown-incidents-linked-to-cockpit-drink-spills/136434.article
======
altacc
You would hope that the cockpit of a $300 million plane would have better
drinks holders than the very shallow indents we get back in cattle class, but
from photos I can't see that they do.

